# Shrimp(rcs/crs) and aubias



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm about to setup my fluval ebi tank, and I got me a few anubias Nana petites I plan on using in it. I've gotten some conflicting information when googling it. So just wondering what's everyone's experiences having the plant in their shrimp tanks.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

ive never had a negative experience with anubias in my shrimp tanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

No harm whatsoever.

I believe this topic was covered over at TPT as well.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Perfect! I get to use the petites I have on hand...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Not too sure about that, I've never had any success with nana petite with my shrimps. This is on several tanks too. It's not like they will all drop dead right way, but the population seems to slowly wittle away until there is a only a few left. This happens at a span of 1 year. And we are talking about RCS. They should breed like rabbits. Although I have to admit that there are plecos in those tanks and on other one that I actively dose with excel. So it could be a co-incident. But I'd avoid it if you are planning to put expensive shrimps in there.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It might be the Excel; even just a little overdose seems to have a negative effect on shrimp.


----------

